# Help with 89 735i



## stlrsfn (Nov 28, 2010)

I just bought a 1989 735i with 241k miles on it and my wife is mad because she thinks its junk. I need to know if there are any known issues with BMW, as this is my first, that I should know about. 
Im taking it in for a checkup today and if there is major issues, I wont buy it. For $600 is it really going to hurt?


----------



## RogerBimmer (Dec 11, 2010)

should watch out, bimmers have a tendency for electrical problems that can run you just as much as the car is worth sometimes.


----------



## andrew sheperd (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a question on a 94 740il any thing that I should look out for? It has 175,113 miles on it and its from a little dealer. I know the cooling system has to be flushed and check to see if the tranny has been changed or rebuilt but anything other than that? Thanks


----------



## RandalLovelace (Nov 29, 2013)

stlrsfan - I paid $900 for an 88 with known electrical issues - so at $600 your already ahead of me on this purchase.
RogerBimmer - good point - thankfully my electrical woes won't break the bank...
andrew sheperd - and for that matter stlrsfan - check the brake booster system - it's a PITA to fix and can be costly.

The real good thing - keep the oil changed and the engine will purr for a long long time.


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Are you aware of the 7-series-specific section? http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=181

These are also good resources:
http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/e32/ 
http://e38.org/e32/


----------



## mach8 (Dec 1, 2013)

Buy it. If repairs get to costly for you it can be parted out. Do a search for the 10 most common 735 problems. Look for Timm' BMW at meeknet


----------

